# types of goats and/or sheep



## calikid (Dec 24, 2013)

mysterious goat like animal on central coast



A dark rusty brown and kind of shaggy. I was at the top of San Simeon creek road which is real close to the hurst castle property.

i was on my motorcycle. this thing was fast. i more than likely spooked it. but still. it acted pretty odd. i drew this.

thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Probably a Barbary Sheep. They are quite naturalized on the coast and down the Texas panhandle.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Probably a Barbary Sheep. They are quite naturalized on the coast and down the Texas panhandle.


Wow, that's a sheep? Interesting, very pretty;-)


----------



## calikid (Dec 24, 2013)

i've seen Barbary before. this wasn't it.

could it be some wild cross breed


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm

Stone Sheep
Dall Sheep
Fannin Sheep


----------



## calikid (Dec 24, 2013)

still no luck

could it be something else


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What state are you in?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe just a domestic breed or cross of some sort that escaped? How big was it?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

If this was near hearst castle, when I was young and toured the castle they tell you there is a lot of exotic breeds of animals because Mr. Hearst had a zoo and all the animals got out. I toured it 14 years ago so I can not remember how. Some died but the tour guide said it was very common to see goats and sheep that were imported from other countries in the area because they were some of the animals that faired well in the climate there. It is possible it could be from another country or a cross breed exotic goat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is interesting. I just looked it up...here is some info about the Hearst castle zoo: http://hearstcastle.org/history-behind-hearst-castle/the-castle/the-zoo/

Says there were tahr goats free ranging. Maybe that is what you saw...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Kylee those are some cool goats!


----------

